# CCO, Ulta & Face Front Haul



## SerenityRaine (Jul 14, 2009)

My mom went on a trip & there was a CCO nearby so of course I made her go there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm bummed that I couldn't see all that was there..

CCO:

Bold & Brazen Eyeshadow 
Deep Shade Eyeshadow 
Meet the Fleet Eyeshadow 
Blue Peep Fluidline 
Heirlooms: Basic Brush Set 
 
I'm debating between Deep Shade & Meet the Fleet as to which I'm goin to keep cuz I can't really afford to have any dupes especially with all these amazing collections coming up! I'm leaning towards Deep Shade...



Ulta:


Sally Hershberger's Supreme Head for Wavy Hair: Shampoo & Conditioner 
Sally Hersheberger's Style Primer for Wavy Hair & Style Primer for Normal to Thick Hair 
L'Oreal Bare Naturale Blackest Black 
L'Oreal Extra Volume Collagen Mascara Blackest Black 
So I came across Face Front cosmetics via xsparkage & after seeing her swatches I knew that I had to get my hands on Seaing Green! 

Here is her swatch that had me fall in love with Seaing Green, I really hope it is as vibrant as it looks!






From Left to Right: Snow Cone, Mouse Grey, Acrylic Apple Torte, Corporal Green, Seaing Green


Face Front Paint Me Perfect Loose Eye Shadows:

Seaing Green x 3 [ yeah, I went a bit crazy but only because the killer price of $5.50. I ordered one as a back up & one in case my mom tried stealing one. Dk, might give one to a friend for her upcoming bday.] 
Mouse Grey 
Hubba Hubba 
Yeah, all this shopping is soo helpful to my bank account. Sure hope I have enough for MAC's upcoming collections!


----------



## blowyourmind (Jul 14, 2009)

great haul!


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome haul! Enjoy all your new pretties


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome haul! I'm dying to try some of Face Front's loose pigment shadows!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 15, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 15, 2009)

enjoy everything!


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 15, 2009)

enjoy!


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jul 15, 2009)

ohhh i'm so obsessed with face front. jealous!


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 28, 2009)

sounds like a great haul, how do you like the l'oreal mascara so far? i need to purchase a new one and i was looking at that particular one.


----------

